# Miricle Chicks



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So I ordered some more Serama eggs and popped them into the incubator. Most were developing and everything was going fine until five days before they were to hatch my boyfriend accidentally bumped the thermostat and it soared to 105 degrees. I have no idea how long it was at that temperature but I thought for sure they were all goners.

Then I heard some chirping the day before yesterday and after he popped out eight others followed! They're super chubby too. They must be amazingly hardy little buggars!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

They r sooooo cute


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Glad they are okay!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Me too! I was sooo happy, and they are awesome little guys. Super docile. All my previous Serama chicks took a good three or four days to decide I wasn't a predator trying to eat them - not these ones! They just as happy to sit in my hand as waddle about the cage.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're adorable!!! Congratulations chicken momma.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! I know I have an extra light in my incubator, and have forgot to turn it off after checking on things, and it gets hot. So far I have not cooked the babies! I think I need to swap out the light I have (halogens) for a nice cool led or something!


----------

